# Alright folks!



## Garet (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello people, Garet from Scotland here. Been boarding on and off for a few years, not as much as I'd like to get out but conditions here are unpredictable to say the least...










My 2 boards, Rome 159w Machine with 390 bindings and a Burton blunt 159w with Mission bindings.

Got to try out the Burton for the first time yesterday at Xscape down in Glasgow and loved it. My boots are the Burton Rulers from 2011.

Also have a love for Volcom outerwear. Just purchased the Gigi Ruf signature jacket. 

Looking forward to the forum, thanks :thumbsup:


----------

